# Internet connection on Grand Cayman? AOL?



## shmoore (Feb 22, 2006)

We will be staying at Morritt's for three weeks and wanted to know about internet connections. We usually use our AOL account when we travel. What is available for us to use there?

I am asking so many questions because I have never stayed there before. We stopped for a few hours on a cruise a couple of years ago and loved it.


----------



## philsfan (Feb 22, 2006)

We were at the Grand last week and there was no mention of internet availability anywhere at either Morritt's resort.  There is a convenience store at the Reef resort next door that has internet availability for $20 CI for the week.  There are 4 work stations available, likely on a first come first served basis.  There was no one using them when I was in the store.

Also, if there is a local aol number on the island it will be $.75 CI each time you dial from your room.


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't promise my info is correct but have been told morritts has wireless available. But cost may be close to $10 per day. From what I hear the Reef is the way to go.


----------



## mistergizmo (Feb 25, 2006)

See the posts over at the other thread.

The Grand has in-room ADSL connections.  Not free!

MTC has wireless.  Again, not free!

Morritt sez they are looking at getting their rates to be competitive.  So far, they are not.

The Reef has wireless and wired connections.  Not free but less expensive than Morritt.  Of course, you can roam the Reef and find wireless connections for free.


----------

